
Basic JIT (2013) - codezero
http://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2013/04/03/basic-jit/
======
codezero
I posted a bunch of JIT stuff today, and if this is at all interesting, check
out these other posts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18708416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18708416)
(Hello, JIT World: The Joy of Simple JITs (2012))

and

Cult of the Bound Variable:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18708366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18708366)
(just pure insanity [pdf])

